# really wants to be an agility dog



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think a 5 month old could handle most jumps as long as they were set up on grass. I'd be leary of jumping (and landing) on concrete or pavement.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

You could put ends of the bar on 8" and set them as cross bars - that would give you a 4" jump. I do think that 8" is fine so long as you aren't doing a lot of jumping...if it's important to you to have a 4" straight bar you can use larger PVC "poles" between your uprights, or use dented soda cans. I've also used the soda cans with bars to work cavallettis...
Erica


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

MurphyTeller said:


> ...if it's important to you to have a 4" straight bar Erica


It's only important to me if that's what is needed. All of my other dogs were older when I started training them, so I'm not sure what is appropriate heights for different ages. If every seems to think that 8" is fine then we will do that.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't (and probably won't with my next dog) start them on jumps until they were about a year old - and then we did the 8" jumps. Prior to that we worked other stuff - contacts, tunnels, stays, waits, front, rear and blind crosses - all of the other basics. I did some ladder work for hind-end awareness and when I needed a "jump" I used poles at or near the ground between two standards...
Erica


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The only thing I'm really wanting the jumps for right now is to teach directed jumping (for obedience).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I started Mira on 8 inch jumps at 6 months old, mostly just to teach concepts and handling, not really working on jumping. For agility you can also use a bar on the ground, which I did as well prior to 6 months. I am not sure how many reps you do in obedience work/training but I would think 8 inches would be fine.

On another note, I think you should do agility! It really is so much fun!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> The only thing I'm really wanting the jumps for right now is to teach directed jumping (for obedience).


I think 8" is fine for that - you probably are going to be doing a whole lot more going than jumping, and you won't be doing weird angles where he is expected to land and turn sharply.

Have fun!


----------

